

Who is the real Wikipedia Founder? - reubeneli
http://blog.geekli.st/post/25683269147/who-is-the-real-wikipedia-founder

======
ghshephard
Larry Sanger is a founder of Wikipedia in the same sense that Ronald Wayne is
a founder of Apple. (Edit - Or, better yet, Martin Eberhard is a founder of
Tesla)

------
chrissanz
It is debatable because he was hired to run editorial, but it is true, he came
up with the idea and pushed it forward. without him wikipedia wouldn't exists.

